# Adds Not Jeffs  showing for premiere members



## tropics

Any body else getting thes on the side and bottom of the page ?
Richie


----------



## cmayna

Nope, not yet


----------



## TNJAKE

Yes alot of us are having adds. Now I'm getting two at a time. Completely takes over my screen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








 TulsaJeff
 addressed it in this thread today with a few tips to fix it. None of them worked for me




__





						How to use the new forum.
					

@TNJAKE  ..  I NEVER would have found that....   Thanks....




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## TulsaJeff

You guys hang tight… I am sending your screenshots to the geniuses to try and figure out what is causing this problem.

Hopefully we will hear back soon with a fix.


----------



## TulsaJeff

tropics said:


> Any body else getting thes on the side and bottom of the page ?
> Richie
> View attachment 517700



Richie, is this on your desktop computer?


----------



## TNJAKE

TulsaJeff said:


> You guys hang tight… I am sending your screenshots to the geniuses to try and figure out what is causing this problem.
> 
> Hopefully we will hear back soon with a fix.


Thanks Jeff it's worse than the other day for sure. Atleast those ads were placed and not in the way. These new ones are popping up in the worst places


----------



## BGKYSmoker

And i have to force the page to reload.


----------



## TNJAKE

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> And i have to force the page to reload.


That's been happening for me as well all day


----------



## SmokinEdge

Was good for a few days, then got the adds today, just one, but it would show up right in the line of me responding to a thread.


----------



## Ringer

SmokinEdge said:


> Was good for a few days, then got the adds today, just one, but it would show up right in the line of me responding to a thread.


Same here. Ads started today.


----------



## cmayna

Oops, same here.   Appearing while I'm scrolling threads. How fun.


----------



## Steve H

Getting a video of some broad running.
Bottom right corner.


----------



## forktender

Is she hot, Steve?

I was getting Jeff's video's at the bottom of the page a week ago, so I nuked them. Not that I don't like Jeff's vid's, but they were right in the way of the "post reply" tab.


----------



## tropics

TulsaJeff said:


> Richie, is this on your desktop computer?


Yes on my  desktop. There is a side window now with a video .
I am running windows 10 
Chrome browser
Richie


----------



## SmokinEdge

Screen shot off my phone. The ad changes to Random things. NFL to Amazon.


----------



## tx smoker

Jumping on the "me too" wagon, I just logged on and got the ad at the bottom right of the screen. I was able to close it but shouldn't have to. Thankfully Jeff is aware of it and working with the geniuses to get it resolved.

Robert


----------



## sandyut

Thank you Jeff!

Iam getting the video box in the bottom
	

		
			
		

		
	






right corner as well.


----------



## 912smoker

Not getting them on my laptop but they are popping up on the phone


edit: THEY FOUND ME LOL


----------



## cmayna

Good morning AdChoices......... on my laptop


----------



## TulsaJeff

Looks like most of these are on mobile… Is anyone having this issue on your computer as well?


----------



## tx smoker

TulsaJeff said:


> Is anyone having this issue on your computer as well?



Yes sir. The one I just closed out of was on my desktop when I logged in.

Robert


----------



## TulsaJeff

I am working with them today to get this resolved.. once again, I appreciate everyone's patience. They WILL get this fixed so just hang in there


----------



## cmayna

I think Jeff means to say "Hey!  if you guys were outside tending your smokers....ahem!"


----------



## 912smoker

TulsaJeff said:


> Is anyone having this issue on your computer as well?




Yes sir but not as often for me


----------



## TulsaJeff

cmayna said:


> I think Jeff means to say "Hey!  if you guys were outside tending your smokers....ahem!"



Exactly!


----------



## cmayna

This ad just popped up on my cel


----------



## TNJAKE

Ads seem to be gone for me now.......knock on wood


----------



## 912smoker

But on a bright note I just learned how to use the 
"quote" button


----------



## TulsaJeff

They went through the code and found a small problem.. that has been fixed. Looks like it was causing the video ads to play for premier members.

Can you guys report back and let me know if there's been any change?

Thanks for the help on this!


----------



## DougE

TulsaJeff said:


> Looks like most of these are on mobile… Is anyone having this issue on your computer as well?


yes


----------



## TulsaJeff

912smoker said:


> But on a bright note I just learned how to use the
> "quote" button



That is a cool feature!


----------



## TulsaJeff

FYI: They said it may take a little while to update completely on everyone's devices.. let's watch it for a couple of hours and if anyone is still seeing ads, I'll send them more screenshots.


----------



## smokerjim

Not sure about my computer, but am getting them on my phone.


----------



## TNJAKE

Spoke too soon lol


----------



## sandyut

TulsaJeff said:


> … Is anyone having this issue on your computer as well?


I am


----------



## Steve H

forktender said:


> Is she hot, Steve?
> 
> I was getting Jeff's video's at the bottom of the page a week ago, so I nuked them. Not that I don't like Jeff's vid's, but they were right in the way of the "post reply" tab.



lol! no comment


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinEdge said:


> Screen shot off my phone. The ad changes to Random things. NFL to Amazon.
> View attachment 517732



At Least You Got A Bear on yours!!!
Hard to beat that, heh??
I think he wants to root through your trash!! LOL

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

My MacBook hasn't had any of this problem since a few days ago, when it first happened.

Bear


----------



## tropics

TulsaJeff said:


> Looks like most of these are on mobile… Is anyone having this issue on your computer as well?


Jeff I only use my desk top computer


----------



## tropics

Looks like you fixed it Thank You
Richie


----------



## rc4u

chrome, google,,,bad. brave, duckduckgo ,,,good


----------



## gmc2003

TulsaJeff said:


> They went through the code and found a small problem.. that has been fixed. Looks like it was causing the video ads to play for premier members.
> 
> Can you guys report back and let me know if there's been any change?
> 
> Thanks for the help on this!



Since the programmers found a small error in the code, you may want to log off the forum, and clear your cache, cookies and browsing history. Then log back in. Your computer may connecting to the forum using older information. 

Chris


----------



## normanaj

One thing I noticed yesterday is that Adblock Plus and Ghostery break this site,they never did before. When both are disabled I can access SMF but I get the same intrusive ads ad everyone else. This is on my desktop no issues with my Android phone.


----------



## TNJAKE

Something new happening to me. Everytime I click a thread title it takes me to a full page add. Then I can click the X and thread appears


----------



## pc farmer

TNJAKE said:


> Something new happening to me. Everytime I click a thread title it takes me to a full page add. Then I can click the X and thread appears



Same here at times.  On my phone


----------



## DougE

Happened to me this afternoon. I mostly browse the forum from my desktop or one of my laptops, but I got on from my phone this afternoon and got the full page ad. I've been on for awhile from my barn laptop, and haven't seen any popups so far.


----------



## TNJAKE

Full page


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK..  I am not a premier member so I really don't have a dog in this one...  Just wanted to say that the new Ad Choice frame in upper right corner is creating a problem... 

When you have multi-quotes to sort through and remove...  The frame is over top of the Remove icon/tab ..  Not able to click on "remove" ...  The window can't be slid to the left out from behind the frame ...

Also I guess the NEW (Jeff's video and the Ads Choice above it) is going to keep covering half a picture that you click on to enlarge ?


Edited to say I'm on lap top, google chrome ... win10


----------



## TNJAKE

All the sudden I want to visit a medieval castle


----------



## 912smoker

TNJAKE said:


> All the sudden I want to visit a medieval castle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 517845


Hahaha have you been to the Medieval Days outside of Franklin ?
Got a castle close to home


----------



## 912smoker

Yep just found me too


----------



## TNJAKE

912smoker said:


> Hahaha have you been to the Medieval Days outside of Franklin ?
> Got a castle close to home


Oh yeah we've taken the kids to the Renaissance fair there a couple times when they were smaller. Great time. I'm about 30min from franklin


----------



## 912smoker

TNJAKE said:


> Oh yeah we've taken the kids to the Renaissance fair there a couple times when they were smaller. Great time. I'm about 30min from franklin


We lived in Thompson's Station for 1 1/2 yrs and loved the area. My youngest daughter is 17 now and still talks about the castle. She was 10 at the time


----------

